# cheap motion sensors that only work in light?



## Gorn7 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the same problem with a motion activated talking skull I bought. I used it to make a Reaper and thought it was going to be a nice addition to my props until I tried it under low light. It wouldn't work at all. I never thought to try a flashlight. Thanks for the idea! I can't wait to go home and try it out tonight.


----------



## halloweenking777 (Aug 18, 2004)

I have had the same problems that is why I don't use a lot of store bought animated props. They say on some of them for indoor use only, blllllllppp!!!
I will use my props where I want, hhhmmm!!!.

I bought the fgc from walmart this year tried it and took it back, stupid thing was suppose to be continous run end to end but it only went one way then I had to restart it.

If you are in Toronto go down to Amazing Party (Islington south of QEW) they have some good props a bit pricy some times but. this is not a plug for them because I like Party Packagers too.

Back to the original topic the flash light try going to dollaramma they have a small clip light (LED) that will work really well.

Im in Toronto also, Martin Grove & Westway


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

If you have the time (and money), I would definately say go to Home Depot and get some security lights (with motion detectors). There are actual plug ins you can get that will screw into the light socket. You then just have to plug the prop into the light socket, and the light into the wall. I did that for one of my home-made props and it worked great! I plugged a red light into the second socket and lit up the prop when people walked by  . 

Best of luck with your Haunt  !


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I had the same problem and just gave up. I noticed some of the things kept going off during the night and after awhile I saw the stray black cat that hangs around was the reason. I still don't know HOW it happened but that cat sure earned his keep tonight


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe the detectors that use light are cheaper to include than those that sense IR motion (like the PIR from Parallax).

Motion detector security lights are around $9 at Walmart here. I used one in my haunt with mixed results. Just kinda hard to get it to trigger regularly and reliably at the right moment.

Some people try to aim a laser pointer right at the sensor on these props. Then when the beam is broken it triggers.

Good luck!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

"_A lot of these motion senor's don't work in areas that aren't very bright/well-lit?? Which really sucks. Through trial & error I've discovered I either have to put them in a well lit area to work....or... if I shine a flashlight directly at the motion sensor and if someone walks through the path of the flashlight the interruption of the light not hitting the sensor will set it off._"

I noticed the same thing with my homemade fortune telling witch/head a few days before the big day. I almost freaked out. It worked great in bright light, but as soon as I turned off the lights and turned on the black lights... nada. I got around that problem last night by keeping a small flashlight hung around my neck. When kids started up the stairs to the front door. I would quickly flash the light at the head, and it would start talking. Next year I might use your idea about having the lights set up and having the kids walk by breaking the light beams. 

My dad gave me a good idea. Use a flash from a camera bulb to trigger the prop. A great way to do this it to ask if they want to have their picture taken with the prop. As soon as the flash goes off, the prop does it thing.... it also adds a surprise to the unsuspecting tots. hehehe

Btw, the reason why the sensors don't work in the dark, is because it "looks" for light and dark areas in it's movement area. The minute you turn off the lights, the sesitivity of the sensor is not enough to distinguish between light and dark colours.


----------

